# Passap M201 help



## 1singingsister (Aug 8, 2011)

I was given a Passap M201 - it's in great shape (after cleaning), I downloaded the manual and I'm off and knitting BUT it's missing the "Feather Combs". According to the manual these are for "setting over the edges of the work to ensure perfect knitting of the end stitches". The machine works beautifully but sure enough - I have to do the end stitches manually every row or they don't knit. Since this machine was debuted in the 1950s, I'm not sure where I could find these feather combs - I've looked all over the internet with no luck. Any suggestions for what could be done to substitute the essence of the feather combs?


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Good Morning,

I've not seen feather combs but know that a couple of sites may be able to lead you in the right direction;
www.distinctiveknits.com and on ebay you can search under passap and may get fortunate on that site.
Hope you find them.

Kate


----------



## AvonelleRed (Jun 29, 2011)

Here's a site that lists a comb for it, but I don't know if what they call the comb is the same comb you need. It's worth you looking at it, anyway:
http://knittingforsale.com/passap-duomatic-parts/

Another option would be to buy another used machine for parts. I have seen them online being sold for as little as $23.00.


----------



## jeannie2954 (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm not sure what a feather combs are, my guess would be maybe cast on combs (which hold the knit down) the above site is directing you to what I believe is a needle selector for selecting needles prior to casting on.

My question would be have you checked your needles are they bent, are your latches opening and closing? Are you using the same amount of needles each time, so the same end needles are always the same? Was the machine cleaned and oiled before you started using it? Could be oiling the latches would help if they are sticking.

If you need weight on the end needles try a couple wood clothes pins out of the way of the carriage. Perhaps, purchase some fishing weights, unbend a paper clip using the ends to hold the weight and to attach it to the knitted fabric. If this does the job for you keep an eye on eBay for a pair of claw weights that can distribute the weight more evenly. You also might Google a search of allofcraigslist as it will search all of your state or all of the US or the country of your choosing for another machine for extra parts and accessories.

Just be forewarned for some of us this becomes an addiction like the yarn does, one skein or one machine becomes 10 and growing.

If I can help please feel free to email me privately.
Good luck,
Jeannie


----------



## sistermaide (Jul 17, 2011)

1singingsister said:


> I was given a Passap M201 - it's in great shape (after cleaning), I downloaded the manual and I'm off and knitting BUT it's missing the "Feather Combs". According to the manual these are for "setting over the edges of the work to ensure perfect knitting of the end stitches". The machine works beautifully but sure enough - I have to do the end stitches manually every row or they don't knit. Since this machine was debuted in the 1950s, I'm not sure where I could find these feather combs - I've looked all over the internet with no luck. Any suggestions for what could be done to substitute the essence of the feather combs?


I have some old passap parts, (no manual for that one, to tell the part names,) and I am not exactly sure what the feather comb is, but I think it sounds like the little brush like gadgets that are actually on the carriage. Let me look when I get back to my sewing room, to see if I could have some of those...


----------



## wondergina (Apr 29, 2013)

this is wat you are looking for. I you dont use them you cant knit the edges


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

I believe there is a secret draw on the right end of the machine (that you have) for tools to be stored. They may be in there.


----------



## Paka (May 22, 2013)

No, Susieknitter : it is impossible : it's too big to put in !

I have 14 feather combs, the machine wass sold with 4 !!!!

I don't know why, may be because I have the piece for the ribbs !!!!! (I'm not sure, it is working, i don't understand anything with it). An no manuel on Google !!!!

The machine was sold with 4 feather combs, because, with the first carriage, before 1958, it was possible to knit 2 différents pieces together : exemple : the two fronts !
Because, the carriage did not put the yarn himselft !!!

It was working like this : 





Something like "intarsia carriage" for the modern machine !!!!

May be, i can give her four of mine, but it's an old topic !!!!

I am in Belgium, four feather combs : 12  + shipping

I believe it's a honest price, for something rare.


----------



## wondergina (Apr 29, 2013)

send


----------



## Paka (May 22, 2013)

Do you want 4 feather combs Georgina ? Ok

Give me your address. post office is open untill 17, i can send it today, if you want.


----------



## ebbakarolina (Jan 27, 2014)

Hello! I know it's an old post but I am in desperate need of feather combs for my Passap Automatic..! My grandmother left it to me and I just resently found the manual online..just to find out that there are some parts missing.
I only need 2 feather combs, if someone please have an extra pair? It would make me so happy! 
XO /Ebba


----------



## tyara (Aug 18, 2017)

hi there, any chance you have the manual for the passap m201, the one on machineknittingetc.com is blank after the first page. I would appreciate even a scanned document if anyone has one that is not blank after the first page.

thanks,
Tyara


----------



## tyara (Aug 18, 2017)

hi, would you be so kind as to scan the manual for me?, the one on machineknittingetc.com is blank after the first page.

thank you,
Tyara


----------



## MKEtc.com (Aug 14, 2013)

please try again. Just downloaded and it is complete
http://machineknittingetc.com/downloadable/download/sample/sample_id/233/


----------



## tyara (Aug 18, 2017)

I don't know what is happening with my copy, the first page has a picture of the manual, the rest of the pages are all blank, can you please email it to [email protected]


----------

